# Help with Installing Video Card

## vanclan117

Hello,

I've recently installed Gentoo about a week or two ago, and my tech teacher did a few things.. but i really cant play much for games because it always lags.. i can play Battle for Wesnoth.. and i can watch youtube videos.. but some live streams are iffy but my brother (has the same laptop as me but is on windows) doesnt lag at all, so my question for anyone that can help is how do i install my video card so that it can do everything it could before i switched to gentoo so i can do more stuff?

In advance, Thank you to anyone that helps me fix this problem.

----------

## ssteinberg

What card?

----------

## vanclan117

reading off of the sticker that came on it in the lower right hand corner:

                                       ASPIRE 5532

AMD Athlom 64 processor                       15.6" HD LCD

TF-20(1.6 GHz)                                          3 GB Memory

ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics               160 GB HDD

Up to 1408MB HyperMemory                    Acer Npilify 802.11b/g/Draft-N

----------

## ssteinberg

Add:

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

to /etc/make.conf

Re-emerge xorg-drivers. If you are using xorg.conf change driver to "radeon" in device section.

----------

## vanclan117

what do i type to re-emerge? like i said im new and ive never re emerged anything yet.. just emerge and emerge --unmerge

----------

## vanclan117

also, are these the ones i change in xorg.conf? and if so do i change them both?

 GNU nano 2.2.4        File: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.example                        

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "MGA Millennium I"

    Driver      "mga"

    Option      "hw cursor" "off"

    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "MGA G200 AGP"

    Driver      "mga"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option      "pci retry"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

----------

## ssteinberg

Post your lspci -v

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this too :

```

# lspci -n

```

----------

## vanclan117

```

Relgn ~ # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 1022:9600

00:01.0 0604: 1022:9602

00:04.0 0604: 1022:9604

00:05.0 0604: 1022:9605

00:11.0 0106: 1002:4391

00:12.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:12.1 0c03: 1002:4398

00:12.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4385 (rev 3c)

00:14.2 0403: 1002:4383

00:14.3 0601: 1002:439d

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4384

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

01:05.0 0300: 1002:9612

02:00.0 0280: 168c:002a (rev 01)

08:00.0 0200: 1969:1062 (rev c0)

Relgn ~ # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 028d

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [c4] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

        Capabilities: [54] HyperTransport: UnitID Clumping

        Capabilities: [40] HyperTransport: Retry Mode

        Capabilities: [9c] HyperTransport: #1a

        Capabilities: [f8] HyperTransport: #1c

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00007000-00007fff

        Memory behind bridge: d2100000-d22fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000cfffffff

        Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

        Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00006fff

        Memory behind bridge: d1100000-d20fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000d0ffffff

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 028d

        Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Capabilities: [110] Virtual Channel <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

        Memory behind bridge: d1000000-d10fffff

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 028d

        Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Capabilities: [110] Virtual Channel <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 028d

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 26

        I/O ports at 8038 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 804c [size=4]

        I/O ports at 8030 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 8048 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 8010 [size=16]

        Memory at d2306000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] SATA HBA <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 028d

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

        Memory at d2305000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 028d

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

        Memory at d2304000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 028d

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

        Memory at d2306400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 028d

        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

        Capabilities: [b0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 028d

        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

        Memory at d2300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 028d

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=64

        I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 028d

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at 7000 [size=256]

        Memory at d2200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Memory at d2100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

        Kernel modules: fglrx

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e01f

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at d1100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Count=1 Masked-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 028d

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27

        Memory at d1000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-53-d2-c4-00-26-22-ff

        Kernel driver in use: atl1c

Relgn ~ #    

```

----------

## ssteinberg

Post your xorg.conf

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, you have a     RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]

Can post this :

```

# emerge -pv ati-drivers

# cat /etc/make.conf

```

----------

## vanclan117

```

Relgn ~ # emerge -pv ati-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.8  USE="modules (multilib) -debug -qt4" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Relgn ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

FEATURES="parellel-fetch ccache"

LINGUAS="en"

USE="X bzip2 threads -ldap multilib qt3support"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://gentoo.netnitco.net http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/"

Relgn ~ #

```

----------

## ssteinberg

Seems like fglrx was installed manually, which is bad. 

Try emerging it (emerge ati-drivers) and post your xorg.conf.

Edit: And change VIDEO_CARDS to fglrx instead of radeon if you want to use those. I suggest using the open-source drivers.

----------

## vanclan117

```

Relgn ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.example 

#

# Copyright (c) 1994-1998 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# $XConsortium: XF86Conf.cpp /main/22 1996/10/23 11:43:51 kaleb $

# **********************************************************************

# This is a sample configuration file only, intended to illustrate

# what a config file might look like.  Refer to the xorg.conf(5)

# man page for details about the format of this file. 

# **********************************************************************

# The ordering of sections is not important in XFree86 4.0 and later,

# nor in any Xorg release.

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and module paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods).

# The default path is shown here.

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

# ModulePath can be used to set a search path for the X server modules.

# The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

        Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option     "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option     "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option     "DontZap"       "false"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option     "DontZoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option     "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option     "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Set the basic blanking screen saver timeout.

    Option      "BlankTime"     "10"    # 10 minutes

# Set the DPMS timeouts.  These are set here because they are global

# rather than screen-specific.  These settings alone don't enable DPMS.

# It is enabled per-screen (or per-monitor), and even then only when

# the driver supports it.

    Option      "StandbyTime"   "10"    # 10 minutes

    Option      "SuspendTime"   "10"    # 10 minutes

    Option      "OffTime"       "10"    # 10 minutes

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# Set the keyboard auto repeat parameters.  Not all platforms implement

# this.

    Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 5"

# Specifiy which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1)).

#    Option     "Xleds" "1 2 3"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a European

# keyboard, you will probably want to use one of:

#

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc102"

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc105"

#

# If you have a Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "microsoft"

#

# If you have a US "windows" keyboard you will want:

#

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc104"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#

#    Option     "XkbLayout"     "de"

#

# or:

#

#    Option     "XkbLayout"     "de"

#    Option     "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#

#    Option     "XkbOptions"    "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for xorg

#

#    Option     "XkbRules"      "xorg"

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc105"

#    Option     "XkbLayout"     "us"

#    Option     "XkbVariant"    ""

#    Option     "XkbOptions"    ""

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

# The mouse protocol and device.  The device is normally set to /dev/mouse,

# which is usually a symbolic link to the real device.

    Option      "Protocol"      "Microsoft"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse"

# On platforms where PnP mouse detection is supported the following

# protocol setting can be used when using a newer PnP mouse:

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Auto"

# When using mouse connected to a PS/2 port (aka "MousePort"), set the

# the protocol as follows.  On some platforms some other settings may

# be available.

#    Option "Protocol"  "PS/2"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some older Logitech mice.  In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option     "BaudRate"      "9600"

#    Option     "SampleRate"    "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option     "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option     "Emulate3Timeout"       "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice, or any

# 3-button mouse where the middle button generates left+right button

# events.

#    Option     "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse2"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

EndSection

# Some examples of extended input devices

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

# The identifier line must be present.

    Identifier  "Generic Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync  31.5  # typical for a single frequency fixed-sync monitor

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    VertRefresh        60  # typical for a single frequency fixed-sync monitor

#    VertRefresh        50-100        # multisync

#    VertRefresh        60, 65        # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    VertRefresh        40-50, 80-100 # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# Modes can be specified in two formats.  A compact one-line format, or

# a multi-line format.

# A generic VGA 640x480 mode (hsync = 31.5kHz, refresh = 60Hz)

# These two are equivalent

#    ModeLine "640x480" 25.175 640 664 760 800 480 491 493 525

    Mode "640x480"

        DotClock        25.175

        HTimings        640 664 760 800

        VTimings        480 491 493 525

    EndMode

# These two are equivalent

#    ModeLine "1024x768i" 45 1024 1048 1208 1264 768 776 784 817 Interlace

#    Mode "1024x768i"

#        DotClock       45

#        HTimings       1024 1048 1208 1264

#        VTimings       768 776 784 817

#        Flags          "Interlace"

#    EndMode

# If a monitor has DPMS support, that can be indicated here.  This will

# enable DPMS when the monitor is used with drivers that support it.

#    Option     "dpms"

# If a monitor requires that the sync signals be superimposed on the

# green signal, the following option will enable this when used with

# drivers that support it.  Only a relatively small range of hardware

# (and drivers) actually support this.

#    Option     "sync on green"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

Section "Device"

# The Identifier must be present.

    Identifier  "Generic VESA"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vesa"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# Various other lines can be specified to override the driver's automatic

# detection code.  In most cases they are not needed.

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

# Various option lines can be added here as required.  Some options

# are more appropriate in Screen sections, Display subsections or even

# Monitor sections.

#    Option     "hw cursor" "off"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "any supported Trident chip"

    Driver      "trident"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "MGA Millennium I"

    Driver      "mga"

    Option      "hw cursor" "off"

    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "MGA G200 AGP"

    Driver      "mga"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option      "pci retry"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

# The Identifier, Device and Monitor lines must be present

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Generic VESA"

    Monitor     "Generic Monitor"

# The favoured Depth and/or Bpp may be specified here

    DefaultDepth 8

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           8

        Modes           "640x480"

        ViewPort        0 0

        Virtual         800 600

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           4

        Modes           "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           1

        Modes           "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier          "Screen MGA1"

    Device              "MGA Millennium I"

    Monitor             "Generic Monitor"

    Option              "no accel"

    DefaultDepth        16

#    DefaultDepth       24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           8

        Modes           "1280x1024"

        Option          "rgb bits" "8"

        Visual          "StaticColor"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           16

        Modes           "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        Modes           "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier          "Screen MGA2"

    Device              "MGA G200 AGP"

    Monitor             "Generic Monitor"

    DefaultDepth        8

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           8

        Modes           "1280x1024"

        Option          "rgb bits" "8"

        Visual          "StaticColor"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Main Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen      "Screen MGA 1"  ""      ""      ""      "Screen MGA 2"

    Screen      "Screen MGA 2"  ""      ""      "Screen MGA 1"  ""

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".  In this example, "Mouse1" is the core pointer,

# and "Mouse2" is an extended input device that also generates core

# pointer events (i.e., both mice will move the standard pointer).

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "another layout"

    Screen      "Screen 1"

    Screen      "Screen MGA 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "simple layout"

    Screen      "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Relgn ~ # 

```

[/quote]

----------

## ssteinberg

Oh wow. Replace it with something like this:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "ATI"

   Option       "AccelMethod" "EXA"

   Option       "DRI" "on"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Run "emerge xf86-video-ati mesa"

Restart X and run "glxinfo". Post output. Post output of "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" as well.

----------

## vanclan117

replace ALL the code with that? of just a section of it?

----------

## ssteinberg

 *vanclan117 wrote:*   

> replace ALL the code with that? of just a section of it?

 

All.

----------

## vanclan117

```

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 

    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_resize_buffers, GL_MESA_texture_array, 

    GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fragment_program, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_point_sprite, 

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGI_texture_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

64 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xcd 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xce 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xcf 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd0 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd1 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd2 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd3 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd4 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd5 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd6 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd7 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd8 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd9 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xda 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xdb 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xdc 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xdd 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xde 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xdf 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe0 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe1 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe2 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe3 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe4 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe5 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe6 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe7 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe8 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe9 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xea 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xeb 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xec 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xed 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xee 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xef 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf0 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xf1 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf2 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xf3 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf4 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xf5 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf6 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xf7 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf8 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xf9 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfa 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xfb 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfc 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xfd 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfe 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xff 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x100 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x101 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x102 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x103 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x104 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x105 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x106 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x107 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x108 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x109 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x4c 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

128 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x4d  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x4e  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x4f  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x50  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x51  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x52  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x53  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x54  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x55  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x56  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x57  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x58  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x59  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5a  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5b  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5c  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5d  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5e  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5f  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x60  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x61  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x62  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x63  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x64  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x65  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x66  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x67  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x68  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x69  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6a  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6b  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6c  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6d  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6e  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6f  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x70  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x71  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x72  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x73  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x74  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x75  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x76  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x77  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x78  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x79  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7a  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x7b  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7c  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x7d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x80  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x81  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x82  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x83  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x84  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x85  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x86  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x87  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x88  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x89  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x8b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x8d  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8e  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x8f  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x90  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x91  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x92  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x93  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x94  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x95  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x96  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x97  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x98  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x99  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9a  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9b  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9c  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9d  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9e  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9f  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa0  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa1  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa2  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa3  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa4  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa5  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa6  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa7  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa8  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa9  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xaa  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xab  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xac  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xad  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xae  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xaf  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb0  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb1  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb2  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb3  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb4  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb5  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb6  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb7  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb8  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb9  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xba  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xbb  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xbc  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xbd  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xbe  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xbf  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc0  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xc1  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc2  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xc3  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc4  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xc5  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc6  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xc7  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc8  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xc9  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xca  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xcb  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xcc  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

Relgn ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux Relgn 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Mon Sep 27 15:43:07 UTC 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 27 September 2010  07:16:33PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Oct  9 09:59:31 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x7bb5a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:1025:028d ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd2200000/65536, 0xd2100000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00007000/256

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

                Driver  "ati"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

                Driver  "vesa"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

                Driver  "fbdev"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "ServerLayout"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"

                Screen  "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

        EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

        Using the default mouse configuration.

(==) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

        Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.13.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.13.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.3.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.4.2

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.5.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

        ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

        ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

        ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

        ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

        ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

        AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

        ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

        ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

        ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

        ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

        ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

        ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

        ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, ATI Mobility Radeon 4100,

        ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290, CYPRESS,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

        ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, CEDAR, CEDAR, CEDAR,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, CEDAR, ATI Radeon HD 5450,

        CEDAR

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0

(II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.0.2

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000d2200000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000d2200000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics" (ChipID = 0x9612)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000c0000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 

        SubsystemVendorID: 0x1025 SubsystemID: 0x028d

        IOBaseAddress: 0x7000

        Filename: BR33189.bin 

        BIOS Bootup Message: 

Acer_HM5070PU RS780MN DDR2 200e/500m                                        

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0xfffb000

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0xfffb000

(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 500000

(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 14320

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): using shadow framebuffer

(II) Loading sub module "shadow"

(II) LoadModule: "shadow"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=262144K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=1432 rd=12 min=90000 max=120000; xclk=40000

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1366, YRes: 768, DotClock: 72330

HBlank: 160, HOverPlus: 48, HSyncWidth: 32

VBlank: 22, VOverPlus: 2, VSyncWidth: 5

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: LVDS

  Connector: LVDS

  LCD1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA

  DDC reg: 0x7e50

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x7e40

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12358

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.33  1366 1414 1446 1526  768 770 775 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3046  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.620 redY: 0.355   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.580

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.090   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 72.3 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 193 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1526 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 770  v_sync_end 775 v_blanking: 790 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG

(II) RADEON(0):  156AT01-A01

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):         00ffffffffffff004ca3463000000000

(II) RADEON(0):         00120103802213780ace859e5b4c9426

(II) RADEON(0):         17505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):         010101010101411c56a0500016303020

(II) RADEON(0):         250058c1100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):         00000000001eb4027400000000fe0053

(II) RADEON(0):         414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):         00313536415430312d4130310a2000f1

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 1

finished all detect

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12358

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.33  1366 1414 1446 1526  768 770 775 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3046  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.620 redY: 0.355   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.580

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.090   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 72.3 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 193 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1526 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 770  v_sync_end 775 v_blanking: 790 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) RADEON(0):  SAMSUNG

(II) RADEON(0):  156AT01-A01

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):         00ffffffffffff004ca3463000000000

(II) RADEON(0):         00120103802213780ace859e5b4c9426

(II) RADEON(0):         17505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):         010101010101411c56a0500016303020

(II) RADEON(0):         250058c1100000190000000f00000000

(II) RADEON(0):         00000000001eb4027400000000fe0053

(II) RADEON(0):         414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):         00313536415430312d4130310a2000f1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12358

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1366x768

(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (340, 190) mm

(**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (102, 182)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit c0000000 0 0

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Power Management Disabled

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x10000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00cf00c0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1536,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1366) to (1536,1368)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1536 x 6823

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00cf00c0 0x00cf00c0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(EE) RADEON(0): Acceleration initialization failed

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration disabled

(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00804000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x0080a000

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1536 x 6815

(II) RADEON(0): Textured video requires CP on R5xx/R6xx/R7xx/IGP

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output CRT1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Mode 1366x768 - 1526 790 10

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00cf00c0 0x00cf00c0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

Picked PLL 0

before 7233

after 7233

best_freq: 72495

best_feedback_div: 162

best_frac_feedback_div: 0

best_ref_div: 2

best_post_div: 16

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 72330, PLL 724950

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 2, fbdiv 0xA2(162), fracfbdiv 0, pdiv 16

Set CRTC 0 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG1 encoder setup success

Output DIG1 encoder setup success

Output DIG1 encoder setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(**) <default pointer>: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) <default pointer>: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) <default pointer>: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) <default keyboard>: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbRules: "base"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) <default keyboard>: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default keyboard>" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Relgn ~ # 

```

----------

## ssteinberg

Your kernel isn't compiled with DRM. You need to enable DRM support for hardware acceleration. It is under Device Drivers -> Graphics -> DRM.

----------

## vanclan117

how do i get to Device Drivers?

----------

## patrikas

Here you go: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7.

----------

## vanclan117

Direct Rendering Manager has a * by it already, but ATi Redeon disply support isnt, should that be marked with an *?

----------

## ssteinberg

 *vanclan117 wrote:*   

> Direct Rendering Manager has a * by it already, but ATi Redeon disply support isnt, should that be marked with an *?

 

Yes

----------

## vanclan117

ok, so what do i do now?

----------

## ssteinberg

Boot new kernel and post X log and glxinfo again.

----------

